# Vetassess counted work Experience even during studying time



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

Dear experts,

I got positive outcome from Vetassess yesterday. But working experience counting makes me confused.

I have been working for only 1 company for 8.1 years in total and they deducted 1 year so I have 7.1 year experience. However in the middle of this period I spent 30months to study Master in Aust, they still count this period. (note I was nominated by my company for studying in Aust then I was paid a portion of my basic salary in my studying period in OZ).

What should I do now?

I do not need to claim 7.1 year experience so in order to avoid complexity when claiming points in EOI (I scare that CO do not agree with Vetassess and decide I overclaim), Can I only claim 3 years - 5 points from work experience.

Experts already submitted EOI can help me to clarify my case

Thanks a lot,


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

up,

Any experts can help to clarify this case,

Best regards,


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

Experiences after Bachelor degree is counted. 

I've done part time study for my master degree and still signed contract with my Company during that time. VET did count my experiences as a whole. 

You dont have to minus ur work experiences. Claim10 points. In any case, just clarify that you're working part time with ur company through distant mode with 20 hours/week basic wage, and show them salary slip. It's totally fine.


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

And even if CO doesnt agree with that and only award u 5 points for 3 years experience. He will ask for your permission to do it and still grant ur visa with lower point ( as long as other evidences are fine )


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

boo2013 said:


> Experiences after Bachelor degree is counted.
> 
> I've done part time study for my master degree and still signed contract with my Company during that time. VET did count my experiences as a whole.
> 
> You dont have to minus ur work experiences. Claim10 points. In any case, just clarify that you're working part time with ur company through distant mode with 20 hours/week basic wage, and show them salary slip. It's totally fine.


Thanks Boo2013,

But I spent 30months for full-time study my Master in Australia. I was not involved in any work, just got a portion of basic salary (it is my country's policy).

It is why i scare CO will disagree with Points test advice from Vet


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

amigos said:


> Thanks Boo2013,
> 
> But I spent 30months for full-time study my Master in Australia. I was not involved in any work, just got a portion of basic salary (it is my country's policy).
> 
> It is why i scare CO will disagree with Points test advice from Vet


Then it's fine to claim only 5 points. But state the period that u claim for experiences clearly in the EOI , it will automatically add up your point.


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

And 1 more question Boo2013,

I have not fill EOI bz I have not got enough English score but when filling EOI can we only claim 5 points, even we have 7 years experience because now I have extra points


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

amigos said:


> And 1 more question Boo2013,
> 
> I have not fill EOI bz I have not got enough English score but when filling EOI can we only claim 5 points, even we have 7 years experience because now I have extra points


yes u can. 

As I say it will automatically add up ur point when u enter the date of ur employment that u want to claim for your experiences. 

Leave out the period that u studied in Australia. It's NOT that u enter 7.1 years to the system and get 10 points. 

The system counts the point automatically from the date of employment u entered. 

Even for 1 job. You can enter it into 2 separate periods. And leave out 30 months that u dont want to claim. 

Look on youtube. There's video of filing EOI example that u can see. 

And dont file EOI before u got ur English test ( if u want to claim language point)


----------



## dhawalNpatel (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi,
Couldn't find the right thread for my urs toon, assuming Simeone could assist on my qualification points related query. I have two qualifications, one HND from UK and the other a MSc from Singapore. I requested Vetassess for a point test assessment. They assessed the HND as eq to a AQF Advanced Diploma and MSc eq to a AQF Master Degree. Basically, I got entry into theMasters Degree course based on my seafaring work experience, where other candidates require a BSc Honours. 
Based on the assessment, can I claim for 15 points, or will i have to stick 10 points based on the advanced diploma. 
Thanks


----------



## dhawalNpatel (Mar 6, 2015)

....question I meant... (Typo: urs toon) 😀


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

amigos said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> I got positive outcome from Vetassess yesterday. But working experience counting makes me confused.
> 
> ...



Hi amigos,
When did you apply for Vetasses? How long it took to get the outcome?

Thanks
Ashiq


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

ashiqcep said:


> Hi amigos,
> When did you apply for Vetasses? How long it took to get the outcome?
> 
> Thanks
> Ashiq


I lodged on 4th Nov and got result on 1st Dec


----------



## cadimi (Jan 6, 2016)

boo2013 said:


> yes u can.
> 
> As I say it will automatically add up ur point when u enter the date of ur employment that u want to claim for your experiences.
> 
> ...


Hi boo2013,

Great to see a Vietnamese here as I am too. Congrats on your visa grant.

Can I ask some questions about my case as I am in the similar situation: I achieved my bachelor degree in VN in 2009 and worked until May 2013 before studying Master degree in Australia until Aug 2015. From 2009-2012 I worked for 1st company and from 2012 to present I have been working for 2nd company (from May 2013-Aug 2015 due to studying in Oz I worked distantly). So, how many years of exp I am able to claim please? Should I get any confirmation on the distant work period?

Thank you mate!


----------



## akalisavn (Feb 24, 2017)

Get a skill assessment. In the letter they will tell you from what month/year, your experience can be used to claim point.


----------



## Shibi111 (Jul 19, 2019)

*Vetassess Experience Deduction after Bachelors*

Hello,

I have a couple of things that i need to check as i am planning to file my skill Assessment under Vetassess. Hope someone can throw some light.

I graduated from Australia in 2010 with a Digital Media Degree and started working from 2011 as a Full time Graphic Designer. I have had few jobs before i started my own set up. 

I firstly wanted to check that will their be any deduction of experience in my case. My study is closest to this occupation. I have no gaps in between. I also have all the relevant paper work required for assessment for all these years. It make whole 8 years complete after my bachelors, curious if i could get the whole 8 years counted.

Secondly, all this experience is when i left Australia right after my study. will that have any impact on point calculation. 

i would really appreciate if someone could answer all these questions.


----------

